
Tagschat – The interest-based social network - tagschat
Tagschat.com is exiting Beta! Now you can choose your Tags and join for free to find like-minded people! :)
======
tagschat
What do you think about it?

~~~
MulliMulli
This is similar to [https://favoritewords.com](https://favoritewords.com)
(which never took off)

